# Forum Meet & greet :Philly Guitar Show, November 7 & 8, 2009



## flickoflash (Oct 22, 2009)

Our sister site MLP Invites all forum members to join them & meet other fellow members from here as well

Official MLP Meet: Philly Guitar Show, November 7 & 8, 2009 - My Les Paul Forums

Official MLP Meet: Philly Guitar Show, November 7 & 8, 2009 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We will have 20 feet of table space!

Guitar Show Announcement!!

Ray Mauldin and Lee Jackson of the Grinning Elk Music Company
have worked out the arrangements with Gary and Bonnie Burnett
of Bee-3 Vintage Guitar Shows for the members of
the MyLesPaul Forum to have the use of a Double Booth at the
(Fall Philly) GREAT AMERICAN GUITAR SHOW 
The booth will be available for both days and will make a great showcase
for MLP Members to display their guitars, please be sure to bring your
guitar stands with you.
This has been an outstanding effort from the Staff of Grinning Elk and
the organizers of Bee-3 Vintage Guitar Show.
Thank you to Gary, Bonnie, Ray, and Lee!


As always, all members displaying their guitars will assume all
responsibility for the care and safety of their instruments.


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 9, 2009)

Philly Guitar Show & MLP Meet ... Fall 09 * Pictures * - My Les Paul Forums


----------

